# Looking for a semi bee nets



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Over here some beekeepers use shade cloth which is available because it is widely used by anthurium and orchid growers to cover very large greenhouse type structures. There is more than one choice (amount of light let in), but they are made of black plastic and are very tough and last many years.
I hope this helps!


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know about CA, but I bought one and had it shipped to me from North Dakota. It was great and everyone commented about how well it worked and how professional it looked. I bought it from Meyer. Here is their website: http://www.meyerhoneyfarms.com/nets.html

All the best, Jerry


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, mid-valley tarp in CA makes custon size bee nets. Caddillacs! They do have a web page.
Nick


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

marcostrucktarps.com

or 713-398-2055


----------

